# Questions for Removals Companies



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi,

We're planning to move to Pissouri from the UK in October 2014 (yippee!). I'm trying to get a short-list of Removals Companies to get detailed quotes from in a few months time. Obviously, price is a big factor, but what other questions should we be asking? Also, anything else we should be considering re removals?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

Kaymd said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're planning to move to Pissouri from the UK in October 2014 (yippee!). I'm trying to get a short-list of Removals Companies to get detailed quotes from in a few months time. Obviously, price is a big factor, but what other questions should we be asking? Also, anything else we should be considering re removals?
> 
> Thanks!


Be aware that import duty for cars have changed dramatic if you can't take it in as personal property. many companies still have the old prices

Anders


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Anders. We do want to bring our (old, small) car. We've been advised to talk to an agent to get up-to-date info, which we'll probably do when we visit in the Spring.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I used Burke Bros in Wolverhampton who use MK Removers over here. Mario was very professional and was efficient when the shipment arrived.


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Geraldine. I get in touch with them for a quote.


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

We used Movecorp in the UK and it was Orbit who delivered the container here. Both were good, although Orbit never did come back and remove the remaining empty boxes although we asked several times. 
Bear in mind too that it costs extra for weekend delivery.

Like lots of things, go with your instincts when choosing a removal firm.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

We used Orbit when we moved over in April, who used a UK agent (RS SHipping) for the UK end - all was good and competitive. I would also speak to Peter Morton in Pafos - good professional service and I am told reasonable rates.

We live in Pissouri (as does Anders) so if you have other questions etc. please don't hesitate to contact us.

Good luck with your move.

Regards,

David


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

We used Chudley International (Mark Chudley) who use Peter Morton at this end - very efficient both in the UK and Cyprus. Only one broken wine glass in the whole of the contents shipped - Peter Morton also collected empty boxes.

We also shipped our car in the container which Peter Morton sorted at customs for us when it arrived. Car was fine.


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

That's the second slightly negative thing I've read about Orbit, so I may give them a miss. Thank you!


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

A couple of people have mentioned Peter Morton, so we'll get in touch with them.
Thank you very much for your offer about further questions, I'm sure we'll need to take you up on it at some point! We're in Pissouri for 11 weeks from the middle of next month, so we're hoping to sort out some stuff (like a bungalow to rent) during that time.


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

You're the third person that's mentioned Peter Morton so we'll definitely try them and I'll look up Chudley, too. Thanks for that!


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

We used orbit this end for removals from both Abu Dhabi and UK. I was very pleased with their service both times so don't be too hasty in giving them a miss.
Their staff were professional and they removed all cartons and rubbish without any problem.

As for the UK end we used White and co. this is one company I would give a wide berth too!
We had some damage that could have been avoided by better packing. On the other hand the company in Abu Dhabi (yes I know you don't need them, but for interest sake) were the most excellent movers you could imagine. Total masters at cardboard origami and not a single breakage on unpacking.


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'll certainly avoid White & Co, & it's good to know Orbit did a good job.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

nemo1843 said:


> Hi
> 
> We used Chudley International (Mark Chudley) who use Peter Morton at this end - very efficient both in the UK and Cyprus. Only one broken wine glass in the whole of the contents shipped - Peter Morton also collected empty boxes.
> 
> We also shipped our car in the container which Peter Morton sorted at customs for us when it arrived. Car was fine.


We had an amazingly smooth and cost-effective service from Mark Chudley and Peter Morton. Can't recommend them enough. We had a full container, including a car and 2 motorbikes, and the handling service for the vehicles was superb!

Martijn :ranger:


----------

